# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Dutch Bihary



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 51

All the latest news plus an interview with bodypainter and FX artist Dutch Bihary. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

